# Favorite veggie to fry?



## kimbaby (Jan 30, 2006)

JUST a question, which vegatables do you like to fry?
I love fried squash,okra, and cauliflower...
so just curious as to what veggies you fry?


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 30, 2006)

squash, okra and green beans {green beans arent' fried with breading, it's weird}


----------



## corazon (Jan 30, 2006)

potatoes!  ha ha


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 30, 2006)

sweet potatoes, and stuff large green olives with sausage and then bread and fry them...awesome!  breaded fried mushrooms  are good too.  as are fried stuffed small peppers like jalapenos.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 30, 2006)

just reading the gumbo post...okra...it's great all fried up!!!


----------



## JMediger (Jan 30, 2006)

mushrooms for sure ... would you still consider pickles a veggie since they started out as one?  Fried dills are great!


----------



## lindatooo (Jan 30, 2006)

JMediger said:
			
		

> mushrooms for sure ... would you still consider pickles a veggie since they started out as one? Fried dills are great!


 
JM have you ever worked for Chic-Fille?  My DIL and her SIL both love those things!

2


----------



## jennyema (Jan 30, 2006)

I've only fried okra and green tomatoes


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 30, 2006)

I roast green beans, cauliflower, broccoli, asparagus. Only veggie I fry is green tomatoes and whole okra--with cornmeal breading.


----------



## Debbie (Jan 30, 2006)

well of course can't resist saying potatoes...    french fries   YUMMY!    but onions and mushrooms also... and Zuchinni is good to.


----------



## chefgirlardee (Jan 30, 2006)

Plantains for sure!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 30, 2006)

Give me a good tempura or beer batter and I will try frying just about anything, we all love deep fried green beans, pencil thin asparagus, zucchini rounds,onion rings, cauliflower,cardone,mushrooms, artichoke hearts, I put tempura on halved Italian long green chiles and oven fry them after topping with pepper jack cheese..

Nice topic

kadesma


----------



## luvs (Jan 30, 2006)

zucchini. i rarely make it, like it, though! with marinara.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 30, 2006)

yes onion rings for sure...and not just green tomatoes but red beefsteaks, sliced med thick, gently floured and a touch or corn meal into evoo...wow what a treat on polenta for a summer dinner.  Fast and yummy


----------



## JMediger (Jan 31, 2006)

lindatooo said:
			
		

> JM have you ever worked for Chic-Fille? My DIL and her SIL both love those things!
> 
> 2


No ... who are they?  When I went to college, there was a local bar that would put them out on their "All things fried" freebie night.  Yum Yum ... nice and salty / vineagary with a cold beer.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 31, 2006)

Fried zuchinni is my favorite
but.. mushrooms are pretty great too!


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 31, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> I roast green beans, cauliflower, broccoli, asparagus.


 Me too, I like zucchini, mushrooms, peppers, whole pea pods and olives as well


----------



## succ33d (Feb 12, 2006)

sugar snap peas in stir fry


----------



## ella/TO (Feb 12, 2006)

Could you please share the fried plantains recipe. Our friends in Barbados  used to make them as a side for us when we ate with them....go great with flying fish!


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 12, 2006)

Mario Batali has said, "If faced with an ingredient that you have no idea what to do with, fry it!"


----------

